# Which of the Adobe are "must have"?



## MikeSD (Jan 6, 2013)

By must have, I mean more on the lines of capabilities rather than product names, per se. Each of the many Adobe products serve a different purpose and really depends on what one intends to do. Duh! But for most people, what are the essential Adobe prducts, *for video and stills*. 

I am not making money from photography, or I'd probably just go with their best suites. But at approaching $2K for video and still (or more), that might not be necessary. Perhaps there are lesser packages, that really would suit my needs. But knowing which are essentials is not obvious.

I have been using Corel Paintshop Pro X5 and Corel Video Studio X5 and they have served me well. So this should give you an idea of what I likely need. I've been thinking of switching to Adobe, mostly because that's what most people use. I'm downloading CS6 Production Premium for video but that's a bit pricy and not sure if I need a full suite like that. There are so many products to choose from, it's hard to know which are truly needed and which are just nice to have. There are also high priced products and more reasonally priced products. 

*What are the essential Adobe products, that you would recommend for someone wanting to post-process still and video files? Is there one product that does both? Are there some packages that are required, because the capabilities in those aren't in basic packages?

*Example why this is so confusing:
They have PhotoShop, Elements, Lightroom, CS6 Suites, PhotoShop Extended and the pricing is hard to figure out. *And this is just for still*.  Same problem exists for video.

It's really hard to figure out what are essentials and which are far more than the average person needs.


----------



## MikeSD (Jan 6, 2013)

Related question: Creative Cloud - I really dislike the idea of online "cloud" stuff, that seems to imply that someone else can use your work.  I've already seen this on other applications. But in the case of Adobe, does joining one of the Creative Clouds, give you the use of the products (i.e. CS6) or just access to the updates.  For instance, if I join the cloud for $49/month, does that mean I can use the CS6 tools without additional purchase of the product?  It's really not clear, in their ads.


----------



## manaheim (Jan 6, 2013)

I've always felt that this one was critical...


----------



## 2fastlx (Jan 6, 2013)

MikeSD said:


> Related question: Creative Cloud - I really dislike the idea of online "cloud" stuff, that seems to imply that someone else can use your work.  I've already seen this on other applications. But in the case of Adobe, does joining one of the Creative Clouds, give you the use of the products (i.e. CS6) or just access to the updates.  For instance, if I join the cloud for $49/month, does that mean I can use the CS6 tools without additional purchase of the product?  It's really not clear, in their ads.



The creative cloud title is a little misleading. Your "work" is not in the cloud.  The software and all your files stay local in your drive. You get full access to all of adobes products and they install the same as the retail versions. You are charged a monthly fee and the software checks in with adobe from time to time to make sure your account is up to date. If you use the creative cloud service you would never know the difference between it and the retail versions. Fwiw I use it and if you are eligible for the academic rate it is only 29.99 a month. A pretty good deal for always up to date versions of all of adobes products.


----------



## MikeSD (Jan 6, 2013)

2fastlx said:


> MikeSD said:
> 
> 
> > Related question: Creative Cloud - I really dislike the idea of online "cloud" stuff, that seems to imply that someone else can use your work. I've already seen this on other applications. But in the case of Adobe, does joining one of the Creative Clouds, give you the use of the products (i.e. CS6) or just access to the updates. For instance, if I join the cloud for $49/month, does that mean I can use the CS6 tools without additional purchase of the product? It's really not clear, in their ads.
> ...



The reason I was thinking about it is the Creative Suite 6 Production Premium is $1800 by itself and includes still photo editing (photoshop), as well as video. I'm not crazy about monthly liscensing but at $49/mo, that's 3 years of use, before reaching the $1800 price. Seems I always buy new software more often than that. If it turns out I want to go to something else, I can always cancel it after a year. Might just have to try that, if I can get my video and still all for that 49 price. *Does this only allow one computer to use it?* Or can I use the subscription on a laptop and a desktop?

Also, Production Premium CS6 seems to be geared toward video, although it does still with Photoshop (I believe)
And, Photoshop CS6 suites are geared toward still photography.

Would the cloud subscription allow access to all still and video software?  If so, that's a pretty good deal.

Regarding my other "cloud experience". I have Windows 8 on one of my computers. I was installing some test software on another computer, on another network, and after the install, I found one of my photos from home, appearing in some application on the other computer. Somehow, it associated my email with my other computer and grabbed a photo off of that computer. That other computer had NEVER been sync'd to the cloud NOR had I ever uploaded that photo. It just magically showed up on another computer.

*I'm a little concerned why Adobe needs my date of birth, to join that cloud thing. Seems like unnecessary private information.*


----------



## 2fastlx (Jan 6, 2013)

I have it installed on 2 computers. One Mac and one PC.  I believe 2 installations at a time is the limit. One nice thing is if they upgrade to cs7 next month you get it right away. No buying new software.


----------



## 2fastlx (Jan 6, 2013)

Almost forgot. They have an online storage thing where you can access file from different pcs but normally your files won't sync if that's what your after.


----------



## MikeSD (Jan 6, 2013)

It looks like a pretty good way to go. I did notice on the signup that it said something about giving Adobe and it's affilliates, access to your "data".

Specifically it states, "Your data will be used by Adobe and its agents in accordance with Adobe's online privacy policy." I guess I'll have to read those policies, before deciding. The other gotcha is policies change, as we have seen in the news, allowing companies to use data they promised not to use.

But I guess this the 21st Century.


----------



## thetrue (Jan 6, 2013)

What is the difference between the student/teacher version and the regular version of the adobe products?


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 6, 2013)

manaheim said:


> I've always felt that this one was critical...



man..i was TOTALLY thinking of getting this Adobe version...but I heard there is going to be a new release soon with some pretty nice upgrades...like indoor plumbing...maybe even Air Conditioning!


----------



## 2fastlx (Jan 6, 2013)

thetrue said:


> What is the difference between the student/teacher version and the regular version of the adobe products?



The price.  Oh and that part about you agreeing to not use it for commercial purposes.


----------



## DBA (Jan 9, 2013)

If you're shooting/editing a lot of RAW (or jpeg) files, Photoshop Lightroom 4 ($150) is a very robust program for organizing and editing your photos. However if you need more in depth editing (layers etc.) you'll also need Photoshop (CS or Elements).

Premiere Pro is Adobe's flagship video editing program.

If you're on a pretty tight budget I suggest downloading the Photoshop/Premiere Elements free trials and see if those will work for you. The Elements pair is only $150.
Photo editor software, video editor software | Adobe Photoshop Elements 11 & Adobe Premiere Elements 11


----------



## nycphotography (Jan 9, 2013)

For now, I'm good w/ CS3.  But WOW.  

$50 a month for the full CS(n) suite?  And it's just a licensing arrangement and the software stays on my computer?  And I can move the license from computer to computer as I need it?  Always the latest version so I always have support for the latest cameras and other toys?

If the adobe installer weren't so brain damaged, and I trusted them a little better not to eff up my computer, I'd be all over this.

$50 a month vs $2k is 3 years and 4 months is a sweet balance on pricing.


----------



## KmH (Jan 9, 2013)

2fastlx said:


> thetrue said:
> 
> 
> > What is the difference between the student/teacher version and the regular version of the adobe products?
> ...


The Photoshop Student Edition EULA did at one time have a commercial use restriction _for users not in North America_, but later versions of the EULA dropped the restriction.


So people need to check the EULA of any current Student Editions they are condsidering.


----------

